# Homelite MightyLite Backpack Blower won't start



## Rootin420 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok, so I've finally reached the point where I need to post this issue (after reading almost every website and "fix" for my issue).

UT08580 
26hp
MightyLite Backpack Blower


Things I have checked independantly:
-Fresh Gas & 50:1 oil mixture
-Fuel lines/Primer good
-Cleaned Carb (carb cleaner & air)
-Screwdriver tested spark at wire
-2 new spark plugs
-Finger checked compression
-Disconnected Stop switch
-Used bit of gas in plug cylinder


Unit was run approx. 15 hours total and only a few months ago. Unit does not sound like it is about to start regardless of choke, and has no trouble when pulling cord. 

When tinkering noticed (1) screwhead (total = 6) was broken off @ crankcase but not convinced it is affecting the seal. 

Aside from the crankcase issue, please consider any other possibilities or things that I can try! 

Thanks.


----------



## shadow745 (Nov 4, 2008)

Either it's a misprint or a killer backpack blower... 26HP?

Where is that broken bolt head? Can you see what part of the engine it might affect? 

How effective is a "finger test" for compression? Not being sarcastic, just didn't know people did things like that, only use a tester. Later!


----------



## Rootin420 (Nov 30, 2008)

It was a misprint, should have read 26bp, 180mph. 

The broken screw head is 1 of 6 that secures the crankcase. 

The finger test isn't all that effective but I don't have a tester, so it had to do. 



Regardless of the crankcase pressure, shouldn't I have ignition with the gas inside the plug cylinder when the plug sparks the fuel?


----------



## shadow745 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah I figured that. 26HP on a backpack blower would be awesome though..... if you could carry it around anyway. 

You'd think it would at least fire up a little, but since you ruled out pretty much everything else the compression might be the issue. 

How strong was the spark? Plug gapped correctly?

Later!


----------



## dpopham (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm not a repair guy, but had a simular problem with a cheap weedeater a while back. There is normally a difference in the "sound" between "choke on" and "choke off" , if not, you may have the same problem I did. Turned out to be the spark arrestor screen was clogged with gunk. I cleaned it by removing the screen and burning it to a crisp with a propane torch and cleaned with a wire brush. Ran like new after that. Have had the same symptoms with dirtdobber nests as well. Same as a dirty air filter, just on the other end.

Remember fuel, compression, spark, AND air.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

last time i know auto zone or advance auto loans out tools like that they actually rent them out if you need them


----------



## AutosGone (Dec 8, 2013)

*Echo Back Back Leaf Blower*

I am trying to find a tear down for this unit. I had to repalce the ig coil on it, and do I really need to torque it or, as I just tightern it down but now I can t seem to recall where all teh screws go to. I tried to google it but hmm no go. please help.lol


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk. If you go to echo-usa.com and enter YOUR model and serial number, a parts list will be displayed. Here is an example of an Echo backpack parts list. When replacing the ignition coil, remember to use a business card between it and the flywheel to set the gap correctly. You can Google for a torque chart and see the correct torque for the size screw\bolt you are using, OR, good and snug. I hope this helps.



http://www.echo-usa.com/getattachme...-aae0-d7d6002fe903/PB500Tes_P02212_090913.pdf


----------

